# Post your surf rod/reel set ups!!



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I have not seen a thread like that for surf rods/reel set ups. Don't mean it has not been posted before. Any one willing to fill in??

Otherwise, maybe time to start one of fellow 2coolers Surf gear pictures and maybe brief specs description.

Be educational and helpful source of info for less experienced people like myself.

Thanks!!!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*My surf setup - 10 ft Pro Angler rod and Abu 6500c3 reel*

Pro Angler 10 foot Heavy Action Rod (I would call it Medium Heavy) and Abu Garcia 6500 c3 Reels - Have 4 sets of these. Will try to post a closup pic later. These cast very well and have handled 40+ pound black drum as the largest so far. I would categorize the rod as Medium Heavy as you can still enjoy a fight with a fish in the 5-10 pound category and not feel like it is a broomstick. My next would be something bigger as I hope to try my hand at shark fishing down the road. I also use these in fresh water for larger catfish.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Built several surf rod holders for then step sons. I had them pick the fish of their liking, I cut em' out of heavy ply, painted & mounted them. Put two short pieces of PVC on each; one for surf rod, one for bait rod. I use a 16lb. post driver to set them into the sand along the shore line.

Also built an easy 'rod quiver' for my truck. Now I just use PVC and the same post-driver to set them. Never had one tumble (but have had a long rod fling like a javelin....). *NOTE:* When taking someone with you who isn't used to surf-rod fishing, double check that he loosens the drag and sets the clicker before placing said rod into the PVC.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I have rod holders mounted on the side of the deck I constructed in my truck bed, but only use them when we are stationary. Otherwise, I keep my poles in the backseat out of harm's way. On the beach, we use galvanized conduit 5 feet long (a 10 footer from the depot cut in half) painted bright yellow for visibility, topped with a rubber cap that prevents the reel from getting scratched up.

I have some 6/0's on 10 foot Uglystik surf rods for deeper drop medium baits, and use Penn Squalls on Ugly Stik Dipsey Diver 10 footers for casting. For regular bait, it's Abu Garcia 5500 C3's on 7 foot M/H Ugly Stik Catfish Specials. Bombproof!!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Tsunami 10' bait casting rods and used Calcutta 400's


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Dang 7 rods I think I counted. That's a lot to maintain? I found that 3 deep drop rigs is all I feel like dealing with. More often than not it comes down to two deep drop rigs with the third leader swinging in the wind. Reeling in those rigs sucks, bottom line! I like the idea of the cap and painted holders thanks for the idea.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW!!!!

I did not expect it to get so many awesome replies so quick.

Lets keep this one going!!!

Learned a lot and thanks for sharing some of your great ideas some of you used to pput together your set ups.


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*My set up !*

I have 8 rod holders custom welded for my truck out of stainless steel . I also made these rod holders for the beach out of 1x1 angle iron . I have never had these pull out of the sand . I have fallen asleep and rods were hooked up with fish and never budged . 
Surf rods consist a white ORIGINAL FENWICK (yes original fenwick ) ,then I have a honey Fenwick for my two larger rods ,then I have 2 custom wrap gator glass surf rods for my smaller live bait surf rods , then I have 2 more smaller gator blanks for bait rods . Everything is custom wrapped by yours truly and I only use Daiwa Sealine 50s,40sand 30s for my reels . I have landed countless sharks ,bull reds , black drums with these set ups .
Oh yeah theres a blast from the past when Seawolf was fun a long long time ago !!


----------



## Kill'em Gillam_UTC (Aug 8, 2014)

One of the best things I've ever built. Turns a 2 month's old today and this is from July 4th, didnt fish much haha.

Just had the rack built yesterday


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Kill'em Gillam_UTC said:


> One of the best things I've ever built. Turns a 2 month's old today and this is from July 4th, didnt fish much haha.
> 
> Just had the rack built yesterday


Bro, I like the self-contained enclosure on your trailer. I rebuilt a 4' x 8' kit trailer and designed a sun shade that stays intact up to 25 MPH, but the AC unit I see lights my fire.

I also designed a travel trailer that I'd love to have built. For grins I'll attach some images of it I did in Visio....


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally found the trailer picture.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Finally found the trailer picture and another of the trailer after I remodeled it (this time without the shade).


----------



## Kill'em Gillam_UTC (Aug 8, 2014)

Man thats a rig you got drafted!!!! I will say mine only cost me around $800 and thats including the trailer, I restored everything from the ground up on it. 

The only negative thing about vs. having it built on the truck, you are limited on where to fish. Soft sand= Scary moments and HIGH tides equal constanly moving the trailer. Ask Fishingmatt HA!! But it's great other than that I love it!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)




----------

